# RDC Renegade Bumper/Rad Relo Kit



## Rubberdown

Heres the first one made by CMC with the RDC Rad Bracket for the Can Am Renegade. This bumper allows you to use your STOCK Radiator, it comes with everything needed to install it, and comes with everything needed to move the stock overflow bottle up top as well. The background screen will come powder coated red, white or yellow (you're call). This one is already sold, heck, it sold before it was even coated 

give us a call if you would like pricing or to place an order.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

man that looks good.


----------



## rubiconrider

cant wait to see it installed!


----------



## Rubberdown

Same here LOL.


----------



## paul1300

Nice work


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

NICE MAN!!


----------



## Polaris425

SICK!


----------



## Down2Ride

Can that rad. "cover" be used in place of the wild boar set-up? I like the RDC box and design with the yellow behind it. Wondering if I could make it work? I have the wild boar bumper/ rad. Relocate and would rather have the RDC design up top.


----------



## Rubberdown

Installed and looks awesome!


----------



## bigdigger1527

that looks kicka** man :crowdapplause:


----------

